# Are there any make and takes in Eastern NC



## Mortarlover123

If so let me know, id love to meet other prop builders


----------



## Hauntiholik

There were some NC make 'n takes last year. Maybe your thread will spark some interest in starting it back up again.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

You are welcome to come to Texas


----------



## MistressWitch

I haven't seen anyone post from NC. When the map was up I was the only one listed. I'm in Greensboro, just starting to make my own props, though we have 18 tote boxes, (8 of them are the giant boxes) and a ton of other stuff too large to fit in a box, of Halloween decorations we put out. 

We are looking to move to High Point in the next month or so and once that happens I'll actually have work space available to make more of my own stuff. 

So where are you located?

MW


----------



## MistressWitch

Digging a few pages into the archives here I found this link. Looks promissing if you can travel at all. August 29th in Pleasant Garden is their next gathering. http://spookineering.com/nc-haunters.html

MW


----------



## Hauntiholik

MistressWitch said:


> Digging a few pages into the archives here I found this link. Looks promissing if you can travel at all. August 29th in Pleasant Garden is their next gathering. http://spookineering.com/nc-haunters.html
> 
> MW


Don't make any plans without contacting Spookineer first. I believe the schedule listed was from 2009.


----------



## Fetch

Yeah, that schedule is from last year. I was there, but haven't heard of anything being organized since then. Not sure what happened, but I hope it hasn't died out completely. I really enjoyed it.

-Fetch-


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm in the Charlotte area, and would love to attend a M&T if anyone gets a lead on one.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I am in North Carolina but clue me in on what a make and take is. I am new to the forum but have been conjuring up my own Halloween stuff for years. I am in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## usafcharger

I'm new but more than willing to do a meet n' greet/MnT. Kinston, NC here.


----------



## rpersun

*Count me in*

I am from Creedmoor, just above Raleigh and I'm in for any make and takes. I just started making my own stuff, so far the only thing I have is a 6' pvc monster that I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## usafcharger

I'd be up for it. I've just begun as well. So far i have cemetery fences, pillars, and a pvc framed groundbreaker in the works. Havent begun using pneumatics/electronics yet.


----------

